# [pfSense] Obtain MAC adress in kernel space



## samisecure (Jan 13, 2014)

I want use a MAC address by modifying /usr/pfSensesrc/src/sys/geom/eli. How can get it and store in my variable?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2014)

DISCLAIMER: Topics about PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD JabirOS.


----------

